# Need a quick tan for wedding!



## xtinaposh (May 4, 2008)

So I am have to go to a wedding on June 1st and I really reallyy want to be tanned. I dont have a hard time tanning on the beach but i dont have time and the weather isnt hot enough yet. (I have medium light skin.) So i need some help on finding a good self tan lotion I can do at home the night before. I was looking into St. Tropez lotions but dont know which one is best. So if anyone could recommend one and how to use it for best results it would mean a whole lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 5, 2008)

I haven't tried St Tropez but hear good things. The only self tanners I've used that I've liked are L'Oreal Sublime Glow gelee and Fake Bake mousse. Of the two I really liked Fake Bake better, since it was less orange-tinged on me.

I recommend checking out sunless.com, they have a lot of reviews and their message boards are full of great info on self tanners.

If you're inexperienced to self tanners and have the $ to spare I'd suggest spray tans. They're a surefire way to get a nice, even sunless tan esp since you're going to a wedding. It took me 3mos and a lot of trial and error to get semi decent at applying self tanners lol! 

You could also try some gradual self tanners but if you're looking to get quite a bit darker than you currently are they may not be the best choice.
hth!


----------



## MisaMayah (May 5, 2008)

Xen Tan worked really well for me. It's quick and easy to use in the comfort of your own home =) ( I sound like an ad,lol). And it doesn't smell nasty like other self-tanning products. Not too expensive either. Check out their site!!


----------



## Baby Mac (May 8, 2008)

I love St tropez..its my fave tanner...with any sunless tanner  you havent used  before i highly suggest a trial run at least a week or so before the event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 St Tropez lotion gives a darker tan than the mousse version..however the mousse is easy to apply ..


----------

